# I want to punch UPS In the face right now



## frommrstomommy (Sep 18, 2014)

My camera went out for cleaning and was scheduled to be delivered back yesterday. They ALWAYS deliver late on base like 5pm+ so the 20 minute errand I ran at 11am seemed like a safe bet.. NO. Came home to a notice and that they'd attempt delivery the following day since it required signature. Ok, no biggie.. I stayed home all day long waiting on their 10:30-2pm time frame re-delivery and just now.. at 8:30pm there is nothing so I go back to check tracking and they juuuust updated it to say this: We've left the package in one of our vehicles. This may cause at least one business day delay. / Delivery will be rescheduled.

WHAT?? My D600 is where??

Not cool, UPS. Not cool.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 18, 2014)

Any reason not to clean it yourself?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 19, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Any reason not to clean it yourself?



I did minor cleanings here and there but the D600s had the free cleaning offer from Nikon so I took advantage


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2014)

According to Thom Hogan, the oil-flinging often requires a detergent-based cleaning solution, and swabbing, and then a more traditional, alcohol-based fluid and multiple swabs' worth of diligent cleaning, thus making an oily-sensored D600 ,well, let's just call it "*a bugger*" to clean. Using good, name-brand Sensor Swabs, I would say a typical self-cleaning on an oily-sensored D600 might easily run into the $30-$35 range of Sensor Swabs, per cleaning, given the expensive nature of GOOD swabs. And my experience is that the oil , or whatever lubricant is used, is kind of a biatch to remove. My D3x flings oil as well...and it is a b***ch to remove...it's far worse than dust.

As Thom notes, the D600 is NOT like the d-slrs that came before it and after it, and the cleaning on this is not the run of the mill dust that just blows off, or even the kind that takes two swabs and is then gone...the oil tends to smear, so the detergent base solution is needed to get the lubricant to break down, and then a second type of cleaning fluid is needed. According to the hundreds of users who have e-mailed him, the oil-flinging original D600 cameras get a very dirty sensor after 4,000 to 5,000 frames, and the cleaning is NOT just the blow-blow-swipe-swipe with one drop of Eclipse solution on the first swab, then one dry swab, for a 5-minute job and only $12 worth of Sensor Swabs...

This is a camera that Nikon techs deserve to clean...it's Nikon's fault.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 19, 2014)

It's not their fault you bought Nikon


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 19, 2014)

Plus after 3 nikon cleanings you can ask for a new camera


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

I want new camera  lol


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 19, 2014)

You want to hear something funny.

When I order from Adorama and they use their free shipping, all the packages come to the local Fedex place (I could literally walk there in 15 minutes) but then are shipped about 30 miles away to a USPS distribution place.  this meandering adds about a week to the shipping.  This has happened multiple times.

I changed the shipping address to my parents house and they get it directly (fedex to the local post office) right to their house. 

We live in the same city.
5 houses away from each other.

I have all adorama packages sent to my parents house now.  It gets there a week earlier than at my house.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh wow, thats pretty dumb.


----------



## Designer (Sep 19, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I have all adorama packages sent to my parents house now.  It gets there a week earlier than at my house.



Prime gets it delivered the next day. (depending on what it is, etc.)


----------



## Designer (Sep 19, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> Not cool, UPS. Not cool.



In my town there is an option to go to the local distribution center (after the trucks get back) to pick up your package.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 19, 2014)

^^ They offered the pick up at the center thing and I probably should have just opted for that. Oh well. The thing better arrive today or I will be hunting their truck down on this base. lol


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 19, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> ^^ They offered the pick up at the center thing and I probably should have just opted for that. Oh well. The thing better arrive today or I will be hunting their truck down on this base. lol



When I ordered my 16-35 I had it set for next day delivery, but nobody was home when they tried to deliver. So I called the usual UPS driver, and he called the guy working who met me close to our house they evening. So, I've hunted them down before. Gear is important!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, its here! They did however, time it perfectly to arrive as soon as I stepped into the bathroom this morning. They had to make things at least slightly difficult. lol


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 19, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> ^^ They offered the pick up at the center thing and I probably should have just opted for that. Oh well. The thing better arrive today or I will be hunting their truck down on this base. lol



Haha why would they make it easy?


----------



## bribrius (Sep 19, 2014)

They deal with prolly a million packages a day. Calculate the logistics for each penny in efficiency. They may drop the ball occasionally (I had a laptop go missing for two months with fed ex) but considering the sheer scope of operation I disagree with the sentiment of some of the other users and consider the parcel deliver business fairly amazing from a logistics standpoint and business model.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't disagree at all! I think they really are amazing when you look at the big picture. Still frustrating when you are in that small fraction of those with delivery issues though.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Sep 19, 2014)

That's pretty good for UPS.  Was it physical sig required or could you sign the notice and have them leave it?  My husband works for UPS and they have been slammed this week with the new iPhone being released.


----------



## snerd (Sep 19, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> ......... My husband works for UPS and they have been slammed this week with the new iPhone being released.


Well ask him where mine is!!! Oh, it still says Oct. 13-21 for delivery.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 19, 2014)

snerd said:


> Nevermore1 said:
> 
> 
> > ......... My husband works for UPS and they have been slammed this week with the new iPhone being released.
> ...




First you use a camera for a selfie
And now you're using an iPhone 

Monkeys are Amazing


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 19, 2014)

It said it required signature over 21 yrs of age. lol I tried to sign it and leave it yesterday when I had to take my son to an appt for an hour but they never came so I don't know if it would have worked in this case.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 20, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> It said it required signature over 21 yrs of age. lol I tried to sign it and leave it yesterday when I had to take my son to an appt for an hour but they never came so I don't know if it would have worked in this case.


Yeah but how's the d600 working now ?


----------



## bribrius (Sep 20, 2014)

the bulk or oversized loads can get even stranger. when I ordered the new bumper for the suv I kept checking the expected delivery date and it would say it was still in Chicago (think it came from out west somewhere). Then I had the guy driving the tractor trailer call me on my cell telling me it would be here in fifteen minutes. But the online tracking still said it was in Chicago. so I don't think they really pay much attention to the online tracking on the bulk loads. shipping large stuff like that cross country for a hundred bucks though to have it show up at your door in a semi, pretty amazing.  I couldn't have gone to get it myself for that price. same with other oversized things I have ordered. I could just be old fashioned but I am still kind of amazed I can order anything from about anywhere and it will usually be on my door step in under a week usually (even stuff I have ordered from hong kong).

well, except when fed ex lost that laptop for two months. Never did quite figure out what happened there.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 20, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > It said it required signature over 21 yrs of age. lol I tried to sign it and leave it yesterday when I had to take my son to an appt for an hour but they never came so I don't know if it would have worked in this case.
> ...


We will find out today! It wasn't broken before.. just being cleaned. So it better be functional. Lol


----------



## dustyvicki (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow they are certifiable

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 23, 2014)

Ahh... UPS.

Here is how they delivered the trailer hitch to my new vehicle...












Damaged the hitch, damaged my front stoop.  I called to complain, and they basically pawned it off as Amazon's problem (hitch was purchased from them)... and I should take it up with them.  Must be nice to not give a rat's ass about your customers.

On the plus side Amazon did overnight me a new one to compensate for UPS' mishandling of the first.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 23, 2014)

I usually ship fedex when I have the choice. They seem to be more careful with package handling.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 23, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I usually ship fedex when I have the choice. They seem to be more careful with package handling.


 
What... you mean more careful than tossing it from a moving vehicle in the general vicinity of your front porch?

I will try them next time.


----------



## waday (Sep 23, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Here is how they delivered the trailer hitch to my new vehicle...



That is almost EXACTLY how they delivered my hitch... I was lucky there was no damage.

ETA: Mine was also a Curt hitch. Maybe Curt doesn't like us..


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 23, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > I usually ship fedex when I have the choice. They seem to be more careful with package handling.
> ...



No.. seriously. I worked retail management for a number of years and  UPS shipments always came in a hot mess. On the rare occasion the company sent us FedEx packages they always came in perfect condition. I've never had a FedEx package show up at my door damaged.. maybe I've just been lucky, but its a notable trend for me. lol


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2014)

I stopped using UPS years ago when they wouldn't allow me to return a set of bicycle wheels in the original manufacturers shipping boxes, which I had received a short time before via UPS.  FedEx took them.  I now strictly use FedEx and USPS.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2014)

bribrius said:


> They deal with prolly a million packages a day. Calculate the logistics for each penny in efficiency. They may drop the ball occasionally (I had a laptop go missing for two months with fed ex) but considering the sheer scope of operation I disagree with the sentiment of some of the other users and consider the parcel deliver business fairly amazing from a logistics standpoint and business model.


Absolutely and utterly irrelevant.  When you enter an agreement to deliver a packgage from 'here' to 'there' arriving at 'this' time on 'that' date, you have a cotnractucal obligation to do so.  If for some reason that obligation cannot be met, than the "deliverer" had best be making with the apologies and refunds.  Saying that a package was left on a truck and delivery will be "reattempted" is rubbish.   You get that package, you contact the recipient, and you send it out at THEIR convenience.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > They deal with prolly a million packages a day. Calculate the logistics for each penny in efficiency. They may drop the ball occasionally (I had a laptop go missing for two months with fed ex) but considering the sheer scope of operation I disagree with the sentiment of some of the other users and consider the parcel deliver business fairly amazing from a logistics standpoint and business model.
> ...


you should see their operation.
mindblowing, it really is. I was inside one of those centers once where they divide them up by where they go.
Like anything else, mass quantity it is all about acceptable error percentages vs. cost. I am sure they could decrease error rates but the balance is for your benefit as well (pay less).


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 25, 2014)

bribrius said:


> [
> Like anything else, mass quantity it is all about acceptable error percentages vs. cost. I am sure they could decrease error rates but the balance is for your benefit as well (pay less).


 

I can totally agree with that.  The problem is when you fall on the losing end of that percentage, call their customer service wondering what to do with the mangled $300 worth merchandise on your front steps and get a response like this. "I understand that your package was damaged in delivery.  I also understand that we caused some property damage.  In light of these events sir, **** you. Deal with it."

That's verbatim the response I got.

Well, maybe I'm paraphrasing a little, but that's what I heard.  And they NEVER lifted a finger to help resolve the issue other than giving me Amazon's customer service phone number.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 25, 2014)

bribrius said:


> ...acceptable error percentages...


In an ethical business there's no such thing.


----------



## waday (Sep 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > ...acceptable error percentages...
> ...


Agreed.

If I did something like that at my job, I'd be fired. We never want to make an error in front of the client, less we lose a repeat client.


----------



## hombredelmar (Sep 25, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> My camera went out for cleaning and was scheduled to be delivered back yesterday. They ALWAYS deliver late on base like 5pm+ so the 20 minute errand I ran at 11am seemed like a safe bet.. NO. Came home to a notice and that they'd attempt delivery the following day since it required signature. Ok, no biggie.. I stayed home all day long waiting on their 10:30-2pm time frame re-delivery and just now.. at 8:30pm there is nothing so I go back to check tracking and they juuuust updated it to say this: We've left the package in one of our vehicles. This may cause at least one business day delay. / Delivery will be rescheduled.
> 
> WHAT?? My D600 is where??
> 
> Not cool, UPS. Not cool.


 
Had something similar on many ocasions, cannot rely on UPS!!!!


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 25, 2014)

Just wait until they start using drones.  Can you just imagine what's going to happen to your package delivery then?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 26, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Just wait until they start using drones.  Can you just imagine what's going to happen to your package delivery then?


Customer: Where's my package
CallCenter:  I'm sorry, we think it got blown out of the sky somewhere over Ohio.  We're still trying to locate it.  
Customer: ??
Call Center: We're hearing hunters are using them for target practice.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 26, 2014)

tirediron said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > ...acceptable error percentages...
> ...


it is normal operating procedure in any large quantity or piece work. Having a smaller error percentage is of course always better, but the volume of product moved (or produced) is balanced with the amount of errors (or defects as discovered by quality control).
course you know this. Say they have a error rate of 11 per thousand. This would actually probably be number within range so they wouldn't be slowing the trucks down or the lines down at the distribution hub. Doesn't mean they wouldn't want a LOWER rate, but nothing is perfect and it is balanced with speed and cost.
But you know this.  I prefer fed ex as well, however fed ex was the ones that lost that laptop I was talking about...
sometimes the manufacturer will pay for the mistake. I order a door with glass from Anderson windows. First two time it showed up broken. Last time they gave it to me for free. But they play the same percentages. They send out a thousand if they have to eat the cost of twenty that is a acceptable amount. just business.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 26, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Just wait until they start using drones.  Can you just imagine what's going to happen to your package delivery then?
> ...


okay, this is funny...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 26, 2014)

> Customer: Where's my package
> CallCenter:  It got blown out of the sky somewhere over Ohio.  F***ing deal with it, asshole.
> Customer: ??
> Call Center: We're hearing hunters are using them for target practice, and we don't care because we already have your money.  Eat **** and die. [click]


 
This is probably a more accurate representation of how that phone call would sound based on my experience with them.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Love the thread title.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 26, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> > Customer: Where's my package
> > CallCenter:  It got blown out of the sky somewhere over Ohio.  F***ing deal with it, asshole.
> > Customer: ??
> > Call Center: We're hearing hunters are using them for target practice, and we don't care because we already have your money.  Eat **** and die. [click]
> ...


so did you tip the u.p.s. driver? Always tip. If you want your next package to show up on time and not broken.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 26, 2014)

bribrius said:


> so did you tip the u.p.s. driver? Always tip. If you want your next package to show up on time and not broken.


 
No.  I wasn't home to tip them, nor would I have if I were.  Besides, the "Give me money or I will break your stuff" type of blackmail mentality doesn't go over well with me.  Also, the likelihood of the same driver visiting my house twice is almost nil.  I don't know if they work different routes, the turnover is just that high or what... but it's NEVER the same person twice.


----------



## waday (Sep 26, 2014)

bribrius said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > > Customer: Where's my package
> ...


Maybe we should leave a slip for the driver to sign and then the tip would be left the next day? Otherwise, he can pick it up at the bank the next time he visits?


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > so did you tip the u.p.s. driver? Always tip. If you want your next package to show up on time and not broken.
> ...


If you have a different driver every time then your house is probably a training route. Lucky you!!!  The drivers bid for routes by seniority yearly so if you're located on and easy/cushy route you'll get a more experienced driver.  If your route is a hard one where they actually have to work or it is known in the center that there are a few customers who are pains in the you know what (or a particularly viscous dog) then thise routes usually are all that is left over when the newer, less experienced drivers get to bid.  Don't ever tip the driver unless it is the holidays, most drivers will only accept something during the holidays on a regular route that they have done for years (of course you always get the greedy ones that will take whatever they can get).

As for the rude CSC call reps - that's the norm, mostly HS/college kids doing it as an extra job.  I never deal with them and only call to request that they have someone from the my centers dispatch or the center manager contact me (I'm a little spoiled in this regard as often times I'll just call my husband and the get our drivers cell phone # and call him directly).  Those kids don't give a crap and don't know what CS is.


----------

